# dfw metroplex area



## ninjajester (Feb 20, 2002)

i'm trying to get a dnd 3e game started in mckinney but still need 1-2 players.  this would be a 1-2 days a month game, and it would have to be on sundays due to various work constraints.  anyone in the nearby area who is interested please post or email.  for those who don't know where mckinney is, it's fairly close to dallas, greenville, and denton.  thanks!


----------



## ninjajester (Mar 13, 2002)

*bump...*

anyone?....  anyone?...  anyone?...


----------



## Psychotic Jim (Mar 15, 2002)

Do you still need a player?  I live in Grapevine but commute to Richardson for college.


----------



## ninjajester (Mar 21, 2002)

yes.  yes i am.  it looks like it's going to be a once a month game.  i have one definite player, one fairly sure, and one i'm still working on, plus you if you're interested.  feel free to email me at

ninjajester@hotmail.com

for more details or info.


----------



## Taloras (Mar 21, 2002)

If i still lived in Texas, id be able to play, but since i moved to OKC....sorry.


----------



## ninjajester (Mar 21, 2002)

oh come on.  the commute can't be that bad...


----------

